# URGENT! Brine shrimp P.H.



## km2022 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm doing a science project involving the P.H. levels of brine shrimp water but was wondering how to make the water more basic? It's too acidic, and I am using vinigar to lower the P.H. 
Thanks


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Raising pH is a low easier than lowering it. What is your sourcewater pH? GH? KH?

You raise pH by raising hardness, both GH (general hardness) and KH (carbonate hardness). Crushed coral or shells in or near the filter will increase hardness.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Indian Almond leaves or IAL extract will help lower ph.


----------



## km2022 (Jun 6, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> Indian Almond leaves or IAL extract will help lower ph.


When you say lower, do you mean go down the scale to 1? Because I need to make it higher.
It's sitting at 6/7 and I need it at 8


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Ah, I misunderstood the question. Nevermind. 
This will be interesting to folliw.


----------

